# Dick Swan Rods



## Dgarber1902 (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello, 
Is there any fellow fisherman on here that are familiar with custom tied dick swan rods, I am looking for some info on a couple rods?
Thanks.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I've had my share going back to the 80's


----------



## Dgarber1902 (Jul 28, 2021)

Shoeman said:


> I've had my share going back to the 80's


Hi shoeman I believe these rods are from the 80s they are a orange blank and look to be glass.


----------



## Dgarber1902 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Looks like Lami honey glass blanks.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Looks like 1st generation and might date back into the 70's, but don't quote me.

My first 2 were grey and me thinks Loomis blanks. The first one was a full flex 10.6 4wt blank.


----------



## Dgarber1902 (Jul 28, 2021)

Shoeman said:


> Looks like 1st generation and might date back into the 70's, but don't quote me.
> 
> My first 2 were grey and me thinks Loomis blanks. The first one was a full flex 10.6 4wt blank.


Any idea of what they would be worth?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Not a clue! There might be some guys collecting vintage Swan rods. I paid 150 for my Loomis ones... (back then)


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

SJC, nailed it. they are older lamiglass blanks


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Older Lamiglass made in the late 70's early 80's.....I have several I made ....they were a great rod back in the day before graphite took over......
I would buy blanks for under $20 back then would cost more for good eyes, cork and a graphite grip than the blank....what fun it was building even more catching your first fish on a rod you built.....


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Dgarber1902 said:


> Any idea of what they would be worth?


I’ll give a $100 a piece


----------



## Dgarber1902 (Jul 28, 2021)

rippin lip said:


> I’ll give a $100 a piece


Thanks for the offer but at that price I’d rather keep them!


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Dgarber1902 said:


> Thanks for the offer but at that price I’d rather keep them!


No problem, picked up 2 swan rods 2 months ago from another member on here for $125 shipped for 2.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I really enjoy seeing threads about Dick Swan. He was my drivers training instructor in 1963 as he was about to start his 1st year teaching at Bullock Creek High School’s first year of existence! He and his family just lived across the section from me. He’d take me trout fishing throughout that summer and we’d fish the Tobacco R and Cedar R up in Gladwin Co. using the canary yellow Corvair that was the driver training car. LOL. First time I ever saw anyone use a closed-face spinning reel upside down on a fly rod! He told me at that time he made his own rods. He was a great guy to fish with!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Dick was a legend, but after a while called out for lining fish. He was the king to us back then.

6’ leaders blah, blah

When I met him he was still working, like a principal at Clare HS???? Met so many people through him, including many of the Oscoda boys and ending up buying a house there.


----------



## Pier Power (May 24, 2005)

Did Dick sign his rods ?
I notice one of the rods says "producer" on it... I have an 11 6 rod on a loomis blank he tied. Bought it from a buddy of his in Erie, PA

Sent from my SM-A205U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I insisted he signed mine. Most were customized to whatever


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Dick Swan, father of the noodle rod. I've read his book, Noodlin' for Steelhead and Salmon, many times. A great read.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Shoeman said:


> Dick was a legend, but after a while called out for lining fish. He was the king to us back then.
> 
> 6’ leaders blah, blah
> 
> When I met him he was still working, like a principal at Clare HS???? Met so many people through him, including many of the Oscoda boys and ending up buying a house there.


I believe he called them, "searching leaders"...


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

That rod in the photo looks like it was wrapped to be fished with the old Shakespeare closed faced reel, which name is escaping me at the minute. The first guide is too small and too near the handle for a normal open faced spinning reel of any kind. The reel was likely second in popularity with knowledgable guys to the Cardinal 4 “back in the day”. Maybe Tincanary or another member can help us out?

I’ve got a number of rods from the era. Not because I collect them. I just always wanted them when I was younger and broke. I fish the heck out of them now, and enjoy them. I’m sure, like some of my early graphite rods, I’ll blow them up. But I don’t see future generations ever getting the joy out of them I am.


----------

